# Cooking Turkey Giblets in Crockpot



## Foodfiend (Sep 20, 2006)

In the Oct/Nov '06 issue of the Cook's Country magazine I get there was an interesting shortcut. I am basically a by-the-recipe cook (I tend to stick with a recipe with no (usually for the most part) diversions). There was a shortcut that one lady does with the turkey innards (the giblets, neck, and heart), but she didn't mention how much water to put in the crockpot when you cooked it on low overnight. How much water would I need to put in (of course adding in the celery, onions, and what-not)? Does a half cup sound right or is that too little/too much? I wouldn't mind trying this out when it's closer to holiday time. Thank you.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2006)

I do not really have an answer, but my guess would be that you do not need a lot at all. Both celery and onion contain a lot of water on their own and this liquid will come out during the cooking process. If I were to guess then I would say that half a cup of extra water would be more than enough. Again though, this is just a guess.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2006)

are you just cooking giblets or are you making broth that will eventually be the base for gravy?  I would say a quart if the latter is the case.  (wing tips too)


----------



## Foodfiend (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm cooking the gizzards to add to the stuffing and using the broth as the liquid to moisten the stuffing before stuffing it in the bird.  And what broth is left over, to use in the gravy.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2006)

depending on the size of the bird, up to a quart of liquid.  You will enrich the stock with the pan drippings as you make the gravy etc.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy Wednesday*

Cooking Turkey Giblets in a Crockpot sounds great.  As for how much water is needed I really don't think a lot.  The other ingredients you are using contain water so I think there will be enough water.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree with Robo- for more broth.  I just do mine on top the stove, until the gizzard is fork tender.   Take meat out, cool enough to handle, using a fork to get meat off neck.  If you let it get cold-- too hard to do.  Strain your broth, cheesecloth works great and put in fridge (if not using right away).  Good luck !  Yum


----------



## Foodfiend (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies.  I'm looking forward to trying it out next time I get a bird.

Thank you again.


----------

